

Instead of a lite version, why not make your iphone app free every other week? - amichail

Even if people notice the pattern, who would bother waiting for it to become free if it only costs $0.99?
======
dlytle
My boss and I just bought iShoot last night while at a conference in San
Diego. (SNC Knowledge09)

I showed him the Lite version at dinner, and then we both bought it and had
some fun multiplayer games. I wouldn't have had it if not for the lite
version, to end up justifying the full buy. The impact of a demo is definitely
not overrated.

(Trying to get him into Worms next... here's hoping!)

------
stepherm
because people are cheap.

